# Tyco 440X2 Bodies



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There is another thread on here which touches on the fact that some older NASCAR bodies fit on the F1 chassis, as opposed to the pan.

A year ago, I thought the only body that did that was the Countach. I have uncovered more but I'm sure there are others that I haven't.

From a racers point of view the knowledge is worth having (less cars to tune), could you add cars you know of to this thread (with pictures or links to pictures if at all possible)?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

C3 and C4 Corvettes... I haven't raced magnet cars in organized racing, but a guy who does once told me that the C3 is a better racer body than the C4. I tried to edit the photo a little lighter, but apparently the PC where the image is stored and the PC where the photo editing software is aren't on speaking terms today...

--rick


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

The Mazda RX-7 is pretty good, too.



Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> C3 and C4 Corvettes... I haven't raced magnet cars in organized racing, but a guy who does once told me that the C3 is a better racer body than the C4.
> --rick


Thanks for taking the time and trouble to reply Rick. I have always been aware that some corvettes fit the narrow chassis but, with so many out there that might not, have always ignored them.

I guess the C3 is the yellow car in your picture?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Rawafx said:


> The Mazda RX-7 is pretty good, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for taking the time to help me bob. I had no idea the RX-7, a car I love, fitted the narrow chassis.

Is this an example?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Twin Mill looks like a good racer body......it's fairly low, with little tail. Those older NASCAR bodies.....most of them are collectible, so you may have a bit of a time finding one. The Pettys and the #88 are easier to find at a cheap price.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Datsun 280Z is a good one too. The one that comes in the unpainted kit, the Camel GT car, etc.
I thought the Twin-Mill would be good too because it's lightweight, but when I asked the experts about it they said it's way too tight on the chassis and doesn't handle well at all. That's really a good thing too, because it's hideous looking.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> That's really a good thing too, because it's hideous looking.


Agreed :freak:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> Thanks for taking the time and trouble to reply Rick. I have always been aware that some corvettes fit the narrow chassis but, with so many out there that might not, have always ignored them.
> 
> I guess the C3 is the yellow car in your picture?


 Yep. As I understand it, Corvettes are referred to in "generations"... '53 to '62 is C1, '63-'67 is C2, '68-'82 is C3, '84 thru about 1997 or so is C4, and I don't know exactly the cutoff years for C5 production, but the current model is C6.



AfxToo said:


> The Datsun 280Z is a good one too. The one that comes in the unpainted kit, the Camel GT car, etc.


 I forgot about that one. I have the Camel and Bud cars somewhere.

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> I don't know exactly the cutoff years for C5 production, but the current model is C6.
> 
> --rick


so, which is this?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> so, which is this?


 That's a C6 Vette -- I thought the styling of the C5 was better but the C6 is growing on me now.

'Doba


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

The I just noticed that the newer Vettes (90s & up) are on the wide chassis  

The Nissan pickups also fit the narrow chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

1976Cordoba said:


> That's a C6 Vette -- I thought the styling of the C5 was better but the C6 is growing on me now.
> 
> 'Doba


 Really? I never took to the C5s, always liked the C4s better. I think the C6 is a big improvement over the C5.



Captain Fred said:


> The Nissan pickups also fit the narrow chassis.


 I have a bunch of them... Haunted Highway, Jurassic Park, Toy Story... I didn't think to mention them because they sit SOOOOOO high. They seem to work okay, though, considering their height...

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Captain Fred said:


> The I just noticed that the newer Vettes (90s & up) are on the wide chassis
> .


Hence this topic! I'm hoping, from it, a clear picture will emerge of exactly what cars are on the F1 chassis. As a racer this kind of thing matters more to me than the collectability of the cars.

I have now got one of those unpainted GM NASCARS on the way.But, as we are talking NASCAR, I have just realised another option....


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

As I look at such things from a racing point of view, I got heavily into the JL Nascar bodyshell as soon as it came out.

Whilst Tomy have done some great looking Nascars, they have always been bulky so the JL car is a much better bet. The only let down is the graphics which, as you can see from the thumbnail, is easily fixed.

So, it occures to me that those bodies can be buddy clipped to the Tyco chassis to give a good Nascar-Tyco option. This assumes, as I have always found, that the pan chassis is a smidge slower.

Even if it is as quick, who wants to tune two chassis when they can find work-rounds and only tune one?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Where does one get a buddy clip, anyway? I've read about them but never seen one. It's to mount AFX bodies on narrow Tycos, right?

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Where does one get a buddy clip, anyway? I've read about them but never seen one. It's to mount AFX bodies on narrow Tycos, right?
> 
> --rick


Rob Budano. There are two clips, but I have never quite got my head around what the other one does....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, if I ever get to a show again, I think he's been at every show I ever went to... thanks for that lead.

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Well, if I ever get to a show again, I think he's been at every show I ever went to... thanks for that lead.
> 
> --rick


Go to Bud's HO website and click on section 3 on left and look for this "Buddy Clip 2 Converts JL AFX bodies to fit a Tyco 440X2 slim Chassis - $2.00 Each 3/$5.00 or 12/$15.00" it's a black piece of plastic (it looks like the ones you put the clip on sg + chassis) you put on tyco narrow chassis. I have been using it and i have over 20 clips and i used them all with no problem!! Just love them.

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Go to Bud's HO website and click on section 3 on left and look for this "Buddy Clip 2 Converts JL AFX bodies to fit a Tyco 440X2 slim Chassis - $2.00 Each 3/$5.00 or 12/$15.00" it's a black piece of plastic (it looks like the ones you put the clip on sg + chassis) you put on tyco narrow chassis. I have been using it and i have over 20 clips and i used them all with no problem!! Just love them.
> 
> Wes


I think they deserve a lot more recognition. I'd also love to know who makes them so i could ask them to do some others such as a Tyco-Marchon clip.

It is not exact science as my scales are not accurate but it seems a my 'Bud Born on' JL Nascar with buddy clip in place weighs less than and 'official' Tomy Nascar body!I'm optimistic that the JL body on my 440X2 will be very quick (my X2 F1 chassis is the quickest at my club) but I am a liitle concerned what the clip will do to the cars COG....


----------

